# How strong are you?



## The Beast (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi,

I've been back on the weights for a few months now after an extended break from weight training (caused mainly by children and a stressful job). Anyway, I was just wondering how strong you can get as a natural body builder and thought as a starter for ten I would put up my current best lifts on some of the bigger exercises:

Bench press (barbell) - 100kg (5 reps)

Seated shoulder press (barbell) - 75kg (8 reps)

Squats (barbell) - 100kg (6 reps) - these are my weakest exercise

Deadlift - 160kg (5 reps)

Bent over rows (barbell) - 90kg

Shrugs (barbell) - 120kg

Not bad for 3 months training in my view, but certainly room for improvement, especially where legs are concerned. I've not really bothered with legs in the past (I know....amateur mistake and all that) and it is seriously paining me now!

I could probably lift heavier again on a one rep max, but I've never tried to do this.

Would be good to see how strong any of you other naturals are so feel free to post.

Chris


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Totally depends on your experience, weight etc.

You're never gonna get a definitive answer to your question.


----------



## David2012 (Feb 29, 2012)

well you just work it out relative to your own bodyweight ....


----------



## Lean D (Jun 21, 2012)

I've been training also 3 months after a **** year last year.

Decent Diet and always focus for the gym...

i'm 23, and 72kg..

so far;

Bench Press; 110kg for 8

Deadlifts: 140 for 10


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

Before an injury i got up to about 3 months training (took absolutely ages to understand how to build muscle)

dead 125kg x 5

bench 80kg x 3

military press seated 45kg x 5

dumbbell flat press 35kg x 5

70kg weight age 19

I'm now 1 week into training/eating again probably sitting at 75kg, age 20

training earlier: dead 80kg x 8

bench 65kg x 8

long road ahead


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

klach79 said:


> Got to 130kg x 5 for ATG squat without belt or wraps and a 190kg deadlift but looked like **** and lacked development
> 
> Train for development, who cares what you can lift?


haha this is where the forum divides into two!

Aesthetics or performance

Looks or strength in other words...believe it or not some of us favor strength gains than how we look in the mirror


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

DigBick said:


> haha this is where the forum divides into two!
> 
> Aesthetics or performance
> 
> Looks or strength in other words...believe it or not some of us favor strength gains than how we look in the mirror


Totally agree but we are in the minority on that one. Fair enough though. Whatever floats your boat i guess


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

It's difficult to really say my "max", for example on Shoulder press I do 10x38kg (each side) 10x38kg 10x42kg - But i'm sure I could do 7x42kg 7x42kg 7x46kg - If i started off on the 46kg I could probably bang out 8 reps (and then die)


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

The Beast said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've been back on the weights for a few months now after an extended break from weight training (caused mainly by children and a stressful job). Anyway, I was just wondering how strong you can get as a natural body builder and thought as a starter for ten I would put up my current best lifts on some of the bigger exercises:
> 
> ...


I think that's excellent progress for 3 months mate.

If you ever read Brawn by Stuart McRobert, which is almost like the bible for alot of hardgainers, he feels that these are realistic maximum poundages for genetically typical trainees:

Bench press: 250lb for 6-8 reps

Squats: 280-300lb for 10

Barbell curls: 100lb (can't remember for how many reps)

Stiff legged deadlift: 275lb for 10

I could be a bit wrong, because I'm quoting from memory, but it is more or less what he said.


----------



## powerhousepeter (Dec 4, 2010)

natty been training for 5 years

13 1/2 stone

bench - 140kg

squat - 200kg

dead - 200kg

rack pull - 260kg (had to put that in there lol)


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2012)

When Chris Nsubunga was in our gym before and after BNBF Scotland he was supersetting 300kg deadlifts with 65kg dumbell rows and squatting set after set of 200kg - and this guy is natural. Insane!

Jealous much


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Good lifts but all depends where you were before your time out.


----------



## Raeno (May 3, 2012)

Im not that strong, buts its OK. Im all about how I look, not how much I can lift. Just my opinion but, who really cares how much you lift? How often in life does any of us have the opportunity to use our special lifting talents? I can only think of one example when a mate who was doing our driveway flipped his little digger over. I came out & righted it via a hybrid deadlift movement thing. I would happily trade my strength for an additional 2 stone of lean muscle


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

I was benching 150,deadlifting 240 and squatting 240 BUT I was 18 stone and looked like a fat cvnt!My belt was a danger to all other gym goers as it may fly off at any moment and take an eye out!Got injured,reassessed my goals and have been cutting,only able to train with light weights at home,will be interesting to see how I get on when I can train properly again.I'd rather be weak as a kitten and look strong than be strong and look sh1t!


----------



## chinup (Apr 5, 2012)

DigBick said:


> haha this is where the forum divides into two!
> 
> Aesthetics or performance
> 
> Looks or strength in other words...believe it or not some of us favor strength gains than how we look in the mirror


Yeah it's good beasting the weaker guys with the 'showy' muscles- they look better but are weaker- not a rule some of the showy guys are powerhouses but often they just showy


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

Lean D said:


> I've been training also 3 months after a **** year last year.
> 
> Decent Diet and always focus for the gym...
> 
> ...


thats a massive bench for 72kg....but a poor dead

i can only bench 90kg for 2 but can dead 182kg


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

Its all about what you LOOK like you can lift rather then what you actually can


----------



## The Beast (Mar 10, 2005)

Some strong guys in here.

I'm going for strength and looks.....don't see why you can't have it all. There's something appealing to me about being strong.....must be an alpha male thing.


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

290kg deadlift

190kg bench

240kg squat

All raw.

I don't train for strength though I train for size

Whoops I just realised what sub forum this is in. I've done two ten week test cycles. My apologies


----------



## The Beast (Mar 10, 2005)

i thought that was awfully strong for a natty....no probs mate


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

Gorgeous_George said:


> Its all about what you LOOK like you can lift rather then what you actually can


Lol it must be a personal thing man. Why do you want to look good/sexually appealing?

Number one is for confidence, gives us a character. Well other people gain the same thing from knowing they are stronger rather than better looking, if you get me?


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

natty for few years now...

never done massive cycles when was on just test bit dbol.

deads 220x1

squats 180x1

bench 140x4/5 this has been in proving last few weeks

db shoulder press 42.5dbs x4/5.

training around 6 and half years


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

The Beast said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've been back on the weights for a few months now after an extended break from weight training (caused mainly by children and a stressful job). Anyway, I was just wondering how strong you can get as a natural body builder and thought as a starter for ten I would put up my current best lifts on some of the bigger exercises:
> 
> ...


If you've only been training a few months how come you signed up to UKM in 2005?

What have you been doing for the last 7 years!


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Best lifts so far, 3 Years Natty

Squat: 227.5kg x1 and 205kg x4

Bench: 170kg x1 and 150kg x5

Deadlifts: 262.5kg x1 and 227.5kg x7

Standing OHP: 115kg x1 and 100kg x4

But I was born an ogre!


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Smitch said:


> If you've only been training a few months how come you signed up to UKM in 2005?
> 
> What have you been doing for the last 7 years!


"'I've been back on the weights for a few months now after an extended break from weight training"


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

littlesimon said:


> Best lifts so far, 3 Years Natty
> 
> Squat: 227.5kg x1 and 205kg x4
> 
> ...


What rep ranges do you work with training? Any tips on how to avoid plateuing?


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

60kg DB lateral raises is probably my best lift


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

Fat said:


> 60kg DB lateral raises is probably my best lift


60kg as in two 30kg dumbbells?


----------



## exvigourbeast (Dec 4, 2009)

Ive been back training natural since Jan 21st after "an extended" rest....of several years. Im trying hard to force up the weights but I look like **** and weigh probably in the region of 20 stone at 6' 2. So far I'm up to :

Bench : 130kg : 3

Deadlift : 250kg + : 1

Barbell Row : 172.5kg : 4

Squat : 190kg : 3

Getting a bit hacked off with the bench press but I had a major tricep tear in the past and would estimate I lost approx 25% - 30% of pressing strength , seemingly permanently as in proportion to my other lifts bench is way out on how it used to compare.

I keep reps very low and the volume of sets is reasonably high. I think it helps me make progress reasonably quickly for natural but the toll on my body is pretty high

As such I am currently reviewing the "natty" status and will reach a decision shortly

By the way where do you train in Newcastle ?


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

DigBick said:


> What rep ranges do you work with training? Any tips on how to avoid plateuing?


Deadlifts and squats are 5 reppers, sometime I squeeze out a couple more if feeling strong.

OHP triples

I don't bench now, but was using 5's and triples. Use dips instead now.

I'm not particularly great at programming so don't really know how to break through plateaus.

In the past I've just taken deloads and worked my way back up or just added more volume.


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

klach79 said:


> Strong lifts man, you're outlifting plenty of assisted guys I would imagine.
> 
> Especially like the two wheels OHP!


Cheers buddy


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

klach79 said:


> Fair enough, each to their own. It's all about the looks for me!


if its just about looks, why stay natty?

Anyway to original question, the best way to evaluate your relative strength across the population a Wilks score (you can easily google a calculator) is the most accurate representation


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> if its just about looks, why stay natty?


Eh? Why not?

Do you find it unusual he stays natty just because he trains for looks only?


----------



## Davidmc1961 (Nov 1, 2008)

klach79 said:


> Got to 130kg x 5 for ATG squat without belt or wraps and a 190kg deadlift but looked like **** and lacked development
> 
> Train for development, who cares what you can lift?


I care what I can lift because generally a stronger muscle is a biigger muscle, especially if calorifc excess is met. Simple physics really.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

littlesimon said:


> Eh? Why not?
> 
> Do you find it unusual he stays natty just because he trains for looks only?


I think the opposite.

If you are simply training for what is essentially vanity then I think you are a bit of a tool for using AAS which is lets face it an unnecessary risk to satisfy your ego.

Those who compete I can understands far more as it is pretty much necessary in strength sports and competitive bodybuilding.

This said I will never understand the mentality of those who train just for appearance.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Bench, 130 for 6.

Squat, 210 for 3.

Deadlift, 210 for 1, 18mths ago.

Seated shoulder press 100k for 10.

Dieting for a show so not going for big numbers anymore. (Too old anyway.) ** Agree with Klatch..my legs were bigger last year and I couldn't squat for sh1t.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

My lifts 1rm

Squat - 180kg

Deadlift - 205kg

Bench - 102.5kg (weak)

OHP - 100kg

Leg press 210kg x 15 never tried 1rm don't have enough plates.


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

At the moment my lifts are these but I'm doing Stronglifts at the moment so they increase every workout:

Squat: 135kg 5x5

Deadlift: 175kg 1x5

Bench Press: 67.5kg 5x5

Barbell Rows: 67.5kg 5x5

Overhead Press: 55kg 5x5

I wish I had stronger upper body, all my power seems to be in my legs!


----------



## shinobi_85 (Feb 20, 2011)

if its all about looks, then why stay natty".............lmfao


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

78kg body weight

Bench 120kg x 6

Deadlift 180kg x4

Squat 160kg x 6

Military press 90kg x 4

Close bench press 120kg x 6

Straight barbell curls 56kg x 6

Currently cutting n have been for 12weeks looking to get the weight up when bulking agen


----------



## pdiddy (May 11, 2012)

22 years old 84kg

Bench 8 x 90kg, 2 x 100kg

Deadlift 5 x 165kg

Squat 12 x 130kg, 2 x 140kg

Standing shoulder press 1 x 70kg

1 Arm Dumbbell Row 10 x 42.5kg

Pull ups 8 LOL

I train for aesthetics but I think this is closely connected to strength. If I could just get to 120kg bench, 200kg deadlift and 180kg squat then I'd have a good physique after I've lost a few pounds.


----------

